# rb



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

hey guys I hear different things about these engine swaps. some people say they aren't legal in the us some people say they are. this guy told me that if I wanted to put an rb26dett in my z it would be ok because its a nissan into a nissan car and its a newer engine. if i can get it to pass smog is it ok or is this a joke.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Not many things are legal in California that might be legal elsewhere. Check with your local laws about what's legal.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

so if someone can get an rb to pass smog it should be ok then


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you have to ask, you have neither the technical skills, nor the knowledge to get it to work.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't even see why he asked.. He's not going to do it either way.


----------

